# elderberry tincture



## hedgeapple (Mar 5, 2006)

this past winter, i just learned about elderberry tincture and made some with the idea of using it for the flu. i have had the tincture about a month and other than to take a teaspoon in a cup of water with sugar every now and then, i had not had a reason to use it much. however in the last week, i have taken a tsp in water three times a day, first to prevent the flu going around at DH's workplace, and when i first started having symptons, i started taking it and was impressed; my symptoms did not progress and the ones i had went away. well, my son got the stomach virus and i wondered if elderberry might help keep me from getting it while i took care of him. so far, so good, BUT here is my really big question. right now, i feel so much better and more energetic than i have in years (except for when i had to get a cortisone shot a few years ago for a spider bite) i am thinking and wondering if elderberry is doing other beneficial stuff for me. Maybe, i am wondering, another latent virues, epstein barr, or something may have been lurking in my body and making me tired and maybe elderberry is affecting it. has anyone else had this experience. i am thinking about in the future just regularly taking a tsp of tincture in water daily as an all around health remedy. does anybody else take the tincture everyday. i am just feeling so good, i would like to understand why. thanks for any input.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Elder is one of my favourite herbs, and even in my itty-bitty courtyard garden, I've got a tree. I don't use tinctures, but I make syrups from the flowers and the berries, and at the first sign of a cold coming on, I start taking it. It works like a dream!

Medicinal Uses: Grape-flavoured flowers are used to treat colds, hay fever, arthritis and sore throats, also used in potpourri, sleep pillows and infused as a skin softener. Flowers and berries are used to treat skin conditions, colds, flu and chest complaints. Berries are used to treat diarrhoea and haemorrhoids. Elderberry wine is used to treat night blindness. Elderflower tea is used for sleep problems and is good for wrinkles, depression, fever, sunburn, burns, wounds, mouth ulcers, fluid retention, kidney stones, rheumatism, arthritis, gout, respiratory problems, hayfever, mild skin infections and freckles, or as an eye lotion. Berries are laxative and the flowers will help stop diarrhoea. 

Medicinal Actions: Anti-catarrhal (flowers), anti-inflammatory (flowers), diaphoretic (flowers, leaves, berries), expectorant (flowers, leaves), diuretic (flowers, bark, berries), emetic (bark), laxative (bark, berries), purgative (bark, leaves)

Usual Dosage: Liquid elderberry extract is taken in amounts of 5ml (for children) to 10ml (for adults) twice per day. A tea made from 3-5 grams of the dried flowers steeped in 1 cup boiling water for 10-15 minutes may also be drunk three times per day. The bark and root bark must be used fresh. Use 1 level teaspoon bark or root bark to 1/2 cup boiling water. Take no more than 1 cup a day, a mouthful at a time.


----------



## hedgeapple (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks for the response. i notice you mention elderberry wine. do you by any chance have a recipe for that. thanks again.


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

culpepper...how do you make your syrup? I'm not a big fan of tinctures for most things myself but I've not learned to make the syrups....


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I have only one small tree, so whenever berries are ripe, I pick them and freeze them until I have enough for my needs. 

Simmer together 2.5kg Elderberries and 500g brown sugar until the mixture is the consistency of honey. Strain and bottle. Take 1-2 tablespoons in hot water at bedtime. This mixture keeps well, and is known as Elderberry Rob.

I make a fraction of that amount, because there's only me. I store it in the fridge at all times. I don't dilute it - I sup it neat from a spoon. It's evilly delicious. 

Here's another one:

Elderberry Syrup
Pick berries when thoroughly ripe from the stalks and stew with a little water in a jar in the oven or saucepan. After straining, allow 15g of whole ginger and 18 cloves to each 4 litres. Boil the ingredients an hour, strain again and bottle. To about a wineglassful of Elderberry syrup, add hot water, and if liked, sugar. This is an excellent remedy for a cold.

Elderberry Cordial
Simmer 2.5kg fresh ripe, crushed berries with 500g sugar until the liquid has evaporated to the consistency of honey. [I've done this and it turned into a wonderful jelly!]
OR
Thinly peel the rind of a lemon. Put 60g sugar into a jug with the lemon rind and 4 fresh Elderflower heads. Pour over this 300ml boiling water. Stir to dissolve the sugar, leave until cold. Strain and use diluted with cold milk or iced water.

Elderflower Syrup
1 cup sugar
juice of 1 lemon
1 cup water
8 cups elderflowers

Make sure the flowers are young and white â avoid any which are turning a creamy colour. Boil the sugar, lemon juice and water for 10 minutes, stirring until sugar is dissolved. Pour the syrup over the flowers. Cover with a clean cloth and leave overnight, then strain. Bring the liquid to the boil, remove from heat immediately and bottle. Store in the fridge for several months, discarding if it begins to bubble, ferment, or if any mould appears. Take 2 tablespoons twice a day for 6-8 weeks before hayfever season, or to treat a sinus problem. Add a little to fruit dishes, especially apples and pears, or fruit salads.

Elderberry Wine
Strip the berries, which must be quite ripe, into a dry pan and pour 4 litres of boiling water over 6 litres of berries. Cover and leave in a warm place for 24 hours; then strain, pressing the juice well out. Measure it and allow 1.5kg of sugar, 15g of ginger and 7g cloves to each 4 litres. Boil for 20 minutes slowly, then strain it into a cask and ferment when lukewarm. Let it remain until still, before bunging, and bottle in six months.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I wish I could say it worked for me. I read on here that elderberry cordial would help your immune system fight off colds and flu, and made some this summer. A little over a week ago, I came down with a cold and started using it right away. I consumed over a quart of it in the past 8-10 days and had the worst cold I've ever had. It didn't seem to help at all.

It did taste good though.


----------



## hedgeapple (Mar 5, 2006)

culpeper, thankx for the wine and other recipes.

naturewoman, i do not know if this has anything to do with it or not but some people think that heating the elderberries may affect some of their properties with regard to healing. i do not heat them to make my tincture. do not know if makes any difference, just thought i would mention it. culpeper, do you have any thoughts on heating vs. not heating the berries?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Elderberries are slightly toxic if they are not cooked. Green elderberries are toxic enough for them NOT to be recommended for eating.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

hedgeapple said:


> thanks for the response. i notice you mention elderberry wine. do you by any chance have a recipe for that. thanks again.


Yes, would love to know a simple way to make Elderberry wine. I love elderberry jam, jellies, syrup, just anyway it can be used. ..


----------



## kritterwood (Jan 27, 2007)

tis easy, mix 4lbs sugar with two packs wine yeast and 2 gallons elderberries mashed up, add warm water to melt sugar and activate yeast about 2-3 gal depending on how strong ya want it, let sit over night covered but not air locked, air lock the next day for about two weeks or untill it completely quits bubbling. let sit another week or so, siphon off the wine into containers, rack as needed to clairify.
ive heard that during your flu you need to get this into you asap because after the flu gets so far along it doesnt work all that well.
this stuff also builds your blood, is good for any viral bug, the old folks used it as a cure all.drunk in moderation. a shot glass is about all a body needs per day of the wine.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

alas, i lack a nice juicy elderberry tree in my backyard. ;-)

i've purchased 'sambucol' brand elderberry extract, at $14/ 8oz bottle. seems to work well, but is a bit pricy, and i'd be happy to make my own.

i've seen dried elderberries available at various online health stores. one i recently saw was $12 for 1 lb of dried elderberries. 

so, would this work to make the tincture/syrup? or does it have to be fresh berries? anything i need to do to modify the recipes from fresh to dried?

and i haven't seen dried elderberry flowers, but i haven't looked either. do i need to try to find those too? how important are the flowers vs the berries?

thanks for your help and patience... i'm relatively new to trying alternative medicines, so still a lot to learn.

--sgl


----------



## hedgeapple (Mar 5, 2006)

sgl42, here is a link, scroll to the bottom and you will find the recipe i use and i also order from the mountain rose herbal site linked at the bottom.

http://www.wyp.org/treasure/herbalrecipes.htm


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

thanks hedgeapple! (sorry for the delayed thanks... don't check this forum every day)
--sgl


----------



## hedgeapple (Mar 5, 2006)

sgl42, i forgot to mention that when i take the tincture i put that teaspoon of tincture in a glass of water. i have heard others say it pretty strong to take straight


----------

